# The most hardcore guardsmen in the imperium



## Demon of Humanity (Aug 19, 2013)

as to topic says my picks

Pretty much every catachan jungle fighter

but these three stand out

sly marbo pretty much a complete rambo clone only many times better

Colonel iron hand Straken he killled a land shark with his teeth while having quite a bit of him bitten off by said land shark and refused to scream as not to give his comrades position while hunting fucking eldar badly wounded. and even with those injuries he and his buddies kicked said eldars asses. Only after that did he see a medic.

Gunnery sergeant stonetooth Harker the only human alive that has headlocked a tyranid ravener to death the only human alive that can carry a heavy bolter as if it were a lasgun and move like a ninja while carrying said heavy bolter. a feat space marines cannot do

on the none catchan side Ibram Gaunt has killed chaos space marines in single combat and risk his life to save his men.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Pshhh, I don't need Rambo-movie rejects. Death Korps of Krieg, because nothing says hardcore like continuing to shell a hive for twenty years after the enemy surrender and five years after there are no signs of life in said hive.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Guant and hist ghosts.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

And what about the guardsmen who stood between the injured emperor and horus, who gave no fucks to the fact horus was 3 times bigger and about to rip his guts out...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Think he's been retconned to be something else. Astartes or Custodian?

As for the OP's question. Mkvenner, hands down.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Old One Eye Yarrick rates a mention.
Commisar Cain, he kicks ass even when trying to run away.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Tough one, either the Death Korps of Krieg or the Tanith First And Only depending on what kind of hardcore you're looking for.

Midnight


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> Think he's been retconned to be something else. Astartes or Custodian?
> 
> As for the OP's question. Mkvenner, hands down.


Retconned pfft, I shit on retcons.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Jurgen.

The definition of deadpan not giving a f*ck.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Mkoll, Mckvenner, Gaunt, Andrej, Cain, Jurgen, Rawne, CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Im with Angel of Blood on this one. Though of those he listed i would say Andrej, it takes some serious balls to speak to the BLACK TEMPLARS the way he does.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Really? That many of you think those ragged scraps from a dead world, those light infantry scouts, are the hardest members of the Guard in the galaxy? Just because there are a few neat books about them doesn't make them superhuman.



Stella Cadente said:


> And what about the guardsmen who stood between the injured emperor and horus, who gave no fucks to the fact horus was 3 times bigger and about to rip his guts out...


He may have been retconned into an Imperial Fists Termi Captain, then a Custodes later, but the guardsman who went on to become the patron saint of all guardsmen, a certain Ollanius Pious, might very well be making a comeback in the Heresy series.



After all, the Perpetual named Oll Persson "the Pious" has been spotted on Calth, and has had a vision (from John Grammaticus) about being in Horus's throne room and opposing him.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I think him being retained into a perpetual makes the sacrifice even greater to be honest! 

My 2nd choice is a failed Krieg recruit.

Literally sells his life to make sure the successful guys have a chance to practice real combat before going off world.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Commissar* Holt, the mighty live-action Commissar from Final Liberation, bringer of the Imperial bitchslap.


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

That magnificent bastard. That tactical geniu- 



Angel of Blood said:


> CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!



"If I see that fucking Warhound one more time..."


----------



## Karthak (Jul 25, 2010)

Aren't the Cadians in general, and Kasrkin in particular, supposed to be the hardest of the hard in the entire Imperium?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Ollianus Pius because fuck retcons or the Death Korps of Krieg.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Ollianus Pius because fuck retcons or the Death Korps of Krieg.


Seconded for Pius Because fuck people who think otherwise.


----------



## Demon of Humanity (Aug 19, 2013)

Reaper45 said:


> Seconded for Pius Because fuck people who think otherwise.


Third for Pius that retcon was stupidity and nonsensical why would the emperor go ape shit over a custode who is mini primarch. That a normal man stood before horus and then got callously butchered that would make the emperor realize his boy was beyond saving


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> Really? That many of you think those ragged scraps from a dead world, those light infantry scouts, are the hardest members of the Guard in the galaxy? Just because there are a few neat books about them doesn't make them superhuman.


Actually yeah. Mkoll has proven himself over and over again to be a complete and utter bad ass, and hard as a coffin nail. Mckvenner is just as good as Mkoll by the end by all indications, Mkolls included. Gaunt has also proven time after time that he's not to be fucked with.

I'm still 50/50 about Pious at the moment. 

On the one hand, I think him being a perpetual and knowing the Emperor personally sort of diminishes the symbolism of the sacrifice, no longer is it just a single lowly guardsman, the lowest of the low, utterly insignificant in the wide scheme of things or in the war fought by gods, demi-gods and their Astartes sons. And yet, there he is, throwing himself at Horus willingly. On the other hand, Ollanius as a Perpetual has lived through so much, seen so much and experienced so many things, was around way back when the Emperor wasn't the Emperor, and above all this, doesn't even agree with him, dislikes him even. But he's willing to sacrifice everything, for a man he doesn't like nor agree with, because he knows it's in humanities best interests. Old Pious is the champion of the Emperor, Perpetual Pious is the Champion of mankind.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Think he's been retconned to be something else. Astartes or Custodian?
> 
> As for the OP's question. Mkvenner, hands down.


In Know No Fear it appears that trooper is the Oll Persson character, although it's revealed that he's one of the perpetuals like the Emperor or John Grammaticus and not just an Imperial Army soldier.

---------------

Bugger, I need to read the entire thread before responding... I just had multiple ninjas up my ass.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Think he's been retconned to be something else. Astartes or Custodian?
> 
> As for the OP's question. Mkvenner, hands down.


Definitely with you on this one, he's like Sly, but less rip off, oh but wait Mkvenner what's that hiding behind that tree, A TITAN!

CRREEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!


----------



## Commander Firebrand (Aug 27, 2013)

Lord Commander Macharius has to be worth a mention, right?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Commander Firebrand said:


> Lord Commander Macharius has to be worth a mention, right?


I thought this was more for the cannon fodder not the brains.


----------



## Commander Firebrand (Aug 27, 2013)

locustgate said:


> I thought this was more for the cannon fodder not the brains.


Well pepole were mentioning CREEEEEEED and sure he's a cigar chomping bad ass but he's mostly known for hiding Titans in the shrubbery


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

My vote goes for Jeff.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh man, Jeff is a badass. How could I have forgotten him?


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

The hardest unit is The Death Kors of Krieg,there so hard they outlawed the letter C. Hardest individual is Ciaphas Cain. 40k needs more SWAG.


----------



## Viciator (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Hawke yet :biggrin:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Kage, 13TH penal legion, the last chancers.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Gotta go with Jurgen personally. He will blast genestealers apart with a meltagun, knock about a few Necrons, drag race a couple of Orks, and still be ready with an afternoon cup of Tanna for Cain when he finally stumbles out of whatever tunnel he managed to wander into this time.


----------

